# Angus/Dairy cross pictures



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

While I was on photobucket I ran across this old photo of mine. 

Holly is an Angus/Jersey/Holstien cross. Pictured here 3 months bred to our Jersey bull.










Hershey is an Angus/Jersey.



















In that second picture, the heifer behind Hershey is a Jersey/Holstien cross.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Beautiful animals Emily Is that a young Emily in the second picture:bash:


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks.
These are older pics so Holly is long since sold to a gal in IL. and Hershey went to a guy in OK. Both very laid back ladies and both naturally polled due to the Angus influence.
Billy, that is one of my younger twin sisters. They are now beautiful 16 year olds.


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

ozark_jewels said:


> Thanks.
> These are older pics so Holly is long since sold to a gal in IL. and Hershey went to a guy in OK. Both very laid back ladies and both naturally polled due to the Angus influence.
> Billy, that is one of my younger twin sisters. They are now beautiful 16 year olds.


 I see
I bet it runs in the family


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

we had two HUGE Holstine/Angus cows for a couple years to put meat in the freezer when bred to Angus, we got them from a guy who used them as Recip cows for his Angus program, they were AWSOME cows and produced nice calfs of their own. if i had the room and time to do it again i would like to have that cross again, they could have easily milked a good amount too with the size of their bags if they had been worked with at an early age


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

I had 10 angus/holstien cross cows several yrs ago and they made some fine mother cows.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I'll second Gregg's motion. The angus/holstein cross cows I have are awful good mama cows.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

If I could fine some more I just might add them to the herd. Them cows really milked and grew some mighty fine calves


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Gregg Alexander said:


> If I could fine some more I just might add them to the herd. Them cows really milked and grew some mighty fine calves



The Angus/Holstien or Angus/Jersey are a good friends favorite cows for his beef herd. Put a good Angus bull over them and they produce a beefy calf that grows faster due to all that milk momma has.

Same technique I use in my meat goat herd. My best meat kids are raised by my Boer/Dairy cross does because of the extra milk.

I'd probably prefer an Angus/Holstien for a brood cow, but I'd prefer an Angus/Jersey for a milk cow.


----------

